# Tampa Bay QB Chris Simms.....



## garcia3441 (Sep 25, 2006)

is in stable condition after suffering a ruptured spleen during today's game.


----------



## Jason (Sep 25, 2006)

you mf'er i was just about to post this..i was going do it hours ago 

http://nfl.aolsportsblog.com/2006/09/24/after-loss-chris-simms-is-hospitalized


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 25, 2006)

.jason. said:


> you mf'er i was just about to post this..i was going do it hours ago
> 
> http://nfl.aolsportsblog.com/2006/09/24/after-loss-chris-simms-is-hospitalized




He who hesitates is lost.


----------



## Jason (Sep 25, 2006)

bah it's just fooseball anyways


----------

